# how do i stop plecos fighting?



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

so my newly adopted pleco indica is eating really well, putting on weight etc but is still a little shy so i decided to move her to her permanent home of my big tank (i thought it was 300litre all this time but its actually 400!) but anyway, i have a pleco in there called mayor bee whos just a tiny bit smaller than indica. so i put her in and all was fine for about an hour then mayor bee decided he didnt like the new pleco and started attacking. indica fought back and they ended up being wrapped round each other going round in circles! i took indica out but she cant stay in the tank she is in and i really dont want to give her up  so if i was to move stuff around in the tank and maybe add more plants would that stop the fighting?


----------

